# How long does it take for Wellbutrin to work?



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

My doctor said three weeks. Is this an accurate timeline? 


Thanks,


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah that's about right. You should start feeling it after a few days and it will get stronger each day.

What dose are you on?


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

beaches09 said:


> Yeah that's about right. You should start feeling it after a few days and it will get stronger each day.
> 
> What dose are you on?


150mg XL

I am feeling my heart beat a bit faster in my chest today, and I feel a bit "wired". My gf said I seemed a bit off too. But I am hoping all the sides smooth out over the next few weeks.

Cheers,


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's how much I take. I had to offset it with xanax due to the increased heartbeat and general anxiety. But, it tapered off after a few weeks and evened out. The depression started to subside for me in around 2 to 3 weeks...


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

I immediately felt effects first day. By one month had problems feeling "drugged" and smelly/ sweaty. Worked for someone, not me. Had a list of pros and cons before discontinuing. A little research also showed people unhappy with the generic not acting like the brand name. (Also had Xanax supplementing.)


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> That's how much I take. I had to offset it with xanax due to the increased heartbeat and general anxiety. But, it tapered off after a few weeks and evened out. The depression started to subside for me in around 2 to 3 weeks...


hey thanks for your reply.

so the sides lessen after a few weeks? 

how do you feel now? do you still need to take xanax?

Cheers,


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banana Cream said:


> I immediately felt effects first day. By one month had problems feeling "drugged" and smelly/ sweaty. Worked for someone, not me. Had a list of pros and cons before discontinuing. A little research also showed people unhappy with the generic not acting like the brand name. (Also had Xanax supplementing.)


Were you on the generic? What dose were you on? Thanks Cheers


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, I was on generic. Started at 150 mg, raised to 300 mg. I noticed immediately I was having trouble suppressing emotions or acting more emotional. At first I thought that might be healthy, but by one month it was just irritability/ shorter temper.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to 450 mg and it still never worked for me, so when hell freezes over based on my experience.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Banana Cream said:


> Yes, I was on generic. Started at 150 mg, raised to 300 mg. I noticed immediately I was having trouble suppressing emotions or acting more emotional. At first I thought that might be healthy, but by one month it was just irritability/ shorter temper.


I do notice irritability even at 150mg but i think its a good excercise in becoming more CONSIOUS and managing my emotions. I am only at 150mg XL so i am hoping the benefits of the medicine (when it fully works) outweigh the short temper effect of Wellbutrin.

I definetly have noticed the short temper tho. I am normally not so QUICK to anger.

Cheers


----------



## fireguy442 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Waiting for Effect*

Hi,
First time here because I am looking any where for answers. Used to Paxil and Serequel I am now on Wellbutrin. It has been two weeks taking this. When is it going to start working


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I was on wellbutrin but quit it just recently. I started off on 150mg and worked my way up to 300mg. I was on it for about 6 months. All it did was cause bad sexual side effects such as impotence and the inability to ejaculate. After quitting the drug, the side effects went away in about a week or so.


----------



## Restforthehopeless (Jun 12, 2013)

Wellbutrin was the first medication I tried and it made me very jittery. I was on it for about 2 years. During that time my social anxiety was so bad that I was avoiding everything, even school. It wasn't until I stopped taking Wellbutrin that I realized that it had made my anxiety 10 times worse. And it didn't even help with my depression. I took it about 10 years ago when it first came out. Since then I've heard that it can cause or worsen anxiety so please be careful.


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

I Got anxiety should Wellbutrin help me?:O


----------

